# Female puppy name..need help!



## Always51

We once had Sharnie ..she was a gorgeous golden...


----------



## Aislinn

Shayna? I have such an easier time with boy names! I usually get the call name from the registered name.


----------



## janababy

I voted for Honey.


----------



## Ljilly28

Nikita
Nala
Noelle
Poppy 
Rosie
Adi
Cady
Zazu
Brooke
Brina
Lexi
Kirie
Kira
Kylee


----------



## paula bedard

Why not name her April, since April will be her gotcha month.

I like Ivy. I had a Collie named Ivy. I also like Ljilly's pick of Noelle...my daughter's name.


----------



## Jige

I voted for Ivy but I have a hard time with short names. I perfer longer ones and no I have never had any trouble with my animals not listening to me.


----------



## Claire's Friend

We have a Aussie puppy in class names "Ice", I think that would be cool ( pun intended !) for a light dog. I know not 2 syllables , but maybe you could add a middle name???


----------



## monarchs_joy

I love Ivy! We had a Rosie (from Ljilly28's post) and her name always struck me as perpetually happy  It was such a perfect name for a happy Golden!


----------



## Kula's mommy

Thanks everyone for voting and name suggestionsI really like Ivy and Snowy but hubby really likes Snowy since she is very,very light.I also like Honey too but not sure how much she will darken...so I guess we'll see!

The sweet thing is she will share the same Birthday as our "Kula" who is at the Bridge.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Another one here for Ivy!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I picked Ivy but since it will be April...how about Bunny? 

I have never heard of a Golden named Ivy and I like the uniqueness. Honey and Snowy are less unique but also nice. I have wanted an English cream since the Golden Retriever Club in Denver had an English Cream "day" parade. They are a beautiful segment of the breed. Good luck with the naming; and the new pup!


----------



## Kula's mommy

Thanks again for everyone helping me out with names.I too have never heard a Golden named Ivy so I thought it would be a little unique.


----------



## cubbysan

I chose Ivy too.

If you are going for color names, how about Butter?

The name I have in the back of my head for my next golden, is Tigger. Some reason when they are babies, they all remind me of Pooh's friend.


----------



## BayBeams

I know a fabulous dog named IVY who competes in obedience competition. Her name fits her perfectly...she is a very petite girl. She and her handler are amazing so I am partial to the name Ivy.


----------



## vjm1639

I like Ivy...I also like Lyric


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cara, short for Caramel?


----------



## Kaila

Here was my list before I named River:

Allie
Aria
Aspen
Ava
Avery
Bailey
Bridget
Cadence
Caroline
Claire
Cora
Delta
Eden
Ellie
Elsa
Fiona
Georgia
Hannah
Indie
Iris
Ivy
Jenna
Juno
Laney
Lucy
Lyra
Lyric
Maddie
Magpie
Maisy
Maple
Maya
Miley
Molly
Nora
Nyla
Opal
Penny
Piper
Raina
Raine
Riley
Roxy
Ruby
Sadie
Sammie
Sasha
Skye
Sonia
Spirit
Sunday
Sydney
Terra
Tessa
Tori
Venus
Violet
Willow
Zelda


Good luck and congrats on your baby girl.


----------



## Kula's mommy

Thanks everyone I think were going to call her IVY.All your help was much appreciated and now we just can't wait to have her with us


----------



## 2Retrievers222

How about Jade


----------



## mooselips

I votd for Honey...
How about Zoey......?


----------



## Wagners Mom2

I voted for Ivy as I like that the best out of the 3. But I also LOVE the Butter suggestion! 

Some of my favorite girl names are: 

Molly
Lucy
Greta
Genevieve (Genna)
Abby
Charlotte
Esme
Fiona


----------

